# Correction Detail - Porsche 911 (996) Turbo in Lapis Blue - Swissvax Best of Show!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to read this write up and please Follow Us on Facebook to keep updated with our latest work and offers 

The owner of this 911 Turbo lives only a couple of miles away from MCC HQ and has recently purchased it. After spending a decent sum on getting some mechanical bits sorted, the owner wanted the paint looking the best it could so he could thoroughly enjoy his new toy. It was booked in for a 2 day Correction Detail.

Some before pics:


DSC00054 by RussZS, on Flickr

Exhausts looking a little tired:


DSC00055 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00057 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels, tyres, arches and calipers were up first.

I started with a liberal spraying of AutoSmart Smart Wheels (10:1):


DSC00062 by RussZS, on Flickr

The rear of the wheels were cleaned with the medium sized Wheel Wooly:


DSC00064 by RussZS, on Flickr

Valet Pro brushes were used on the wheel faces:


DSC00065 by RussZS, on Flickr

BriteMax Grime Out was used at 4:1 on the arches and tyres:


DSC00070 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing clean:


DSC00071 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was used next to remove any fallout and brake dust present on the wheels:


DSC00073 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we degreased some of the more intricate parts of the car with Grime Out:


DSC00075 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was rinsed at high pressure, then hand washed with BriteMax CleanMax Shampoo and CarPro Mitt:


DSC00077 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing, the car was safely decontaminated using IronX, AutoSmart Tardis, then rinsed again and moved inside for claying:


DSC00078 by RussZS, on Flickr

After thoroughly drying, the paintwork was assessed for thickness, defects and various polishing combinations were tested.

Some of the defect pics:


DSC00084 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00083 by RussZS, on Flickr

After trialling a number of combinations to assess the safest removal rate but also the most efficient, we were finding that the BigFoot system and Rotary was struggling with this sticky Porsche paint, so we turned to DA and used the Megs MF system but swapped out the D300 Cutting Compound for a custom blend of Megs polishes, which gave us this:


DSC00079 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was much improved but the finish was further refined after the corrective phase using a Festool Rotary, Menz Black Finishing Pad and Scholl S20

Some more pics from the polishing stages:


DSC00086 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC00089 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00088 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00090 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00095 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00097 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00105 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00112 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC00118 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00122 by RussZS, on Flickr

Bonnet before:


DSC00131 by RussZS, on Flickr

After (not refined yet)


DSC00134 by RussZS, on Flickr

As you can see some of the deeper defects were not removed - this car is used a fair bit so we decided to not sacrifice clearcoat needlessly chasing down every last scratch as the car will be back to us for work in the future.

Refining with S20:


DSC00137 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the polishing was completed, the car was pressure rinsed again to thoroughly remove any polishing dust then dried using a blower.

GTechniq C4 was used on the plastic trim:


DSC00151 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00152 by RussZS, on Flickr

C5 on the wheels:


DSC00154 by RussZS, on Flickr

Pinnacle Black Onyx on the tyres:


DSC00157 by RussZS, on Flickr

Protection wise the intention was to use GTechniq C1 but given the remaining defects on the paintwork we opted for a couple of layers of Swissvax Best of Show instead:


DSC00163 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some of the products used on the interior:


DSC00162 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, after 20 hours or so, some afters:


DSC00161 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00164 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00165 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00166 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00169 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00170 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00178 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00182 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00183 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00184 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00185 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00186 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00187 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00190 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00192 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00194 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00197 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00198 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00201 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00202 by RussZS, on Flickr

I really enjoyed that one 

We have a busy week ahead including a Porsche Cayman, Focus RS, BMW E60, Octavia vRS, BMW 3 Series, Valencia Orange BMW 1M and a full write up on the paintwork, wet sanded and full correction detail on the Fisker Tramonto and my own Golf Edition 30 which includes a MCC Wheel Refurb.

Thanks for reading:


DSC00204 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice Russ, looks awesome now.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Verry sweet indeed, beautiful finish :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ, how did you find s20 I plan on ordering some in the very near future!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Very nice Russ, looks awesome now.


You're always the first to reply lol - thank you as always mate 



Mr Face said:


> Verry sweet indeed, beautiful finish :thumb:


Thank you 



Chrissyronald said:


> Looks amazing!!


Cheers! :thumb:



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Russ, how did you find s20 I plan on ordering some in the very near future!


Cheers - so far very impressed. 205 was playing up a bit on this paint but I had no such issues with the S20. Very crisp finish too, no dusting and very easy to remove. Possibly my new fave finishing polish…


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks mega Russ, looks like a very rewarding colour!

Can't wait for the Fisker!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Looks mega Russ, looks like a very rewarding colour!
> 
> Can't wait for the Fisker!


Thanks and me too Jon - trying to get the paint code from Fisker hasn't been easy but we've got a solution now so hopefully painting begins next week so hopefully detailed before next weekend. The owner is very connected too so there may be a Veyron or two appearing soon!! :doublesho


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Stunning. Unfortunately I know from personnal experience that Lapis seems to mark simply by looking at it, so Swissvax rather than c1 was a good call, as it does need frequent correction.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Superb:thumb:


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen MCC strikes again! 
STUNNING finish Russ 1st Class :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

lovely work as usual, had to look twice I thought my wife had give you her car to do lol








I really was looking forward to meeting you and others at Waxstock, I wore a t shirt with Ted 11 on it but no one introduced themselves which was disappointing as I had hoped that it was going to be a bit of a social day.
I will have to wait another year and have the letters on my shirt much bigger lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Norman said:


> Stunning. Unfortunately I know from personnal experience that Lapis seems to mark simply by looking at it, so Swissvax rather than c1 was a good call, as it does need frequent correction.


Thank you and indeed, it did seem to mark up relatively easily. I have a Cobalt Cayman in today which is stunning in the flesh and seems the same.



stonejedi said:


> Superb:thumb:


Thank you 



MR.Q said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen MCC strikes again!
> STUNNING finish Russ 1st Class :thumb:


Too kind  Thank you my friend



ted11 said:


> lovely work as usual, had to look twice I thought my wife had give you her car to do lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed Ted, you're one of many people I didn't get a chance to speak to - I'll make sure next time I'm not on a stand and can walk around and meet/see more. Thanks as always for your kind and supportive words, means a lot.

Stunning car your wife has there!! :doublesho Are the calipers yellow as they're uprated brakes?

Russ.


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

that car looks mint now well done

tristan


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thank you and indeed, it did seem to mark up relatively easily. I have a Cobalt Cayman in today which is stunning in the flesh and seems the same.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


No mate the calipers were red but I prefer yellow with the blue and after seeing a blue porsche with the ceramic upgrade in yellow thought they stood out more.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

lovely job you've done there 

never really liked the blue colour on porsches but this has changed my opinion, the finish you've got on it looks amazing! :doublesho


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

fantastic finish... love the 50/50's


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Stunning work there Russ, now if I can only figure out a way to get my R32 down to you for the same treatment!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

How far are you from me Steve?


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks fantastic, must be one very happy customer


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work mate.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely car, well done


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning work as always my Friend.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, really appreciated 

Russ.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this one Russ and for posting so many paint pics. Really liked this one :thumb:

Any glass sealant used?


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks great and some nice pic's


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

All i can say is WOW! I love this model of the porsche turbo :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Another cracker. I do enjoy the fact you use a wide range of products always imformative. Spice of life and all.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all  I've a 997 Turbo coming soon hopefully too - Porsche season!! 

Russ.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Stunning work as always!! Should make a trip up just to watch/drool. lol


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning colour and cracking work as always Russ


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

:detailer:


MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks all
> 
> How far are you from me Steve?


Just checked google maps Russ and it's apparently 399miles/7hr drive.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

StevieR32 said:


> :detailer:
> 
> Just checked google maps Russ and it's apparently 399miles/7hr drive.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I'm flattered that you've even considered me Stevie!!

I'm sure we could work something out where we meet in the middle somewhere, let me know..

Thanks all, very kind words and feedback.

Russ.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> I'm flattered that you've even considered me Stevie!!
> 
> ...


You have PM Russ.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

amazing result!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great finish and turnaround. Stunning colour, suits the car very nicely.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazing finish work Russ! Incredible work!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all 

Russ.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice car... Nice Job ... The gloss is fantastic!!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great job mate, lovely car and looks fantastic now!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone, really appreciated 

Russ.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

top notch work there guvnor,more gloss than dulux on that motor,cant wait for the valencia orange bm.respect.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## JapFreak786 (Jun 5, 2012)

my car is this colour,damn i need to give it a proper detail!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

God I love deep blues! Stunning work fella.

You were toying with the idea of one of these, were you not? After the Golf has served its purpose?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

it really shows how much swirls dull the paint! fantastic turn a round as usual.

Dave


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

great work there


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all 

JD - not sure what I'll get - too busy to drive anything at the mo if I'm honest but will hopefully get some spare time soon  I do love these though, great cars!


----------



## Kibler (Oct 24, 2010)

Amazing results! Looks like a brand new car


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

My initial thoughts on the first pic was that it didn`t look too bad . . hmm . . what a turnaround, she looks lovely now :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone, really appreciate you taking the time to leave such kind words.

Russ.


----------

